# Rust



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have rust in our water or maybe I should say iron. Lots of iron. I have a new shower and toilet that are getting stained, I do not have a water softener. I am curious what do other folks do? I know get softeners. I do not like my water going through the salt. Is there something to use instead and I am also looking at cost. Has anyone had any luck cleaning iron stains off of shower walls? acrylic I believe.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

shawnhunts1 said:


> I have rust in our water or maybe I should say iron. Lots of iron. I have a new shower and toilet that are getting stained, I do not have a water softener. I am curious what do other folks do? I know get softeners. I do not like my water going through the salt. Is there something to use instead and I am also looking at cost. Has anyone had any luck cleaning iron stains off of shower walls? acrylic I believe.



Your water does not go through the salt. The salt is used for regeneration of the resin tank. Google demineralization systems.


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

I have an iron pre-filter on my system before it goes to my kinetico softener. I have to periodically clean it but it does seem to do its job. I have a regular filter too.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Your water does not go through the salt. The salt is used for regeneration of the resin tank. Google demineralization systems.


Along with the salt/softener tanks, there are separate tanks available for iron and hydrogen sulfide (rotten egg smell) treatment. Horrible water here...I have a dual system...not cheap.
They also use a filtering resin: "Green sand", but it's cleaned with "Pot Perm", Potassium Permanganate, not salt. It's an expensive but pretty cool material that makes neat spontaneous combustion experiments when mixed with anti freeze, :yikes:

"CLR" and a Mr. Clean "Magic Eraser", also "Oxy Clean"work pretty good to remove iron stains.
Sometimes it needs time by soaking an old wash rag or towel and letting it sit on the stain for a while.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Iron breaker


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Zud cleaner


----------



## shawnhunts1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## bigair (Apr 16, 2004)

I had the same problem and installed a whole house filter.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/GE-3-4-in-Inlet-Whole-House-Water-Filtration-System-GXWH04F/100471282


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

1/2 cup of bleach down the well and let it sit overnight will help for a short time. The water will be very stained in the morning. You will need to flush several pail fulls to clear the water and remove bleachy smell.
As mention, a good filter will catch a lot. 

L & O


----------

